# 5000 Stella on custom rod



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

5000 Stella loaded with 40lb blue Jerry Brown solid core line. Reel is in great condition. Rod is a custom from Back River Rods. 7ft. 15-30lb fast action. Wraps on rod match the reel. Excellent combo for eeling, casting to the islands, and site casting cobia. Rod would also be good for bailing dolphin if that's your thing. Great all around rod. Pics can be sent if you give me an email addy. I can also be reached at 757-871-nine 2 four 6 if anyone would like a picture via text. Asking $550 for combo but any reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

There are several models of the Stella 5000....which one is this?


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Sold


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hollybrooke said:


> Sold


Too much of this type of activity is occurring on this site.....rules:
2. *If you want to buy the item, post "I'll take it." Once a seller has accepted from a buyer, the seller should make a post saying that the item has been sold.
3. You cannot sell via private message. The process must be open and public.*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hollybrooke--was this reel sold via PM or other method?


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Other method, no pm's. I listed it here and a few other places. If you must know, I put it on my FB page, and the buyer saw it there.


----------

